# TUF 10 UK Viewing?



## TAH2K9 (Aug 26, 2009)

whats appenin people, any uk posters know if virgin 1 is showing the TUF10 series?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Havent heard nothing as yet, i would imagine it would be ESPN though?


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

marc said:


> Havent heard nothing as yet, i would imagine it would be ESPN though?


I hope so, my eyes bleed when i watch something that isn't in HD!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Solid question, nothings listed on the ESPN calender on ufc.com for it. Maybe there looking for another channel to be getting it.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

ESPN announced last month they won the rights, Virgin were pissed off


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> ESPN announced last month they won the rights, Virgin were pissed off


yup, espn said they got it


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

All someone had to do was look through a few pages in the UFC section, and they will find somewhere the post I made regarding ESPN winning the deal ..


----------

